# ότι ή ό,τι



## skam (Sep 27, 2013)

Έτυχε να δω μια ανάρτηση σε τουίτερ που αποδίδεται στην Ρεπούση και γράφει τον Καμμένο με ένα μ. Από περιέργεια έψαξα να βρω πως είναι η ορθογραφία της λέξεης και βρήκα ότι αφ ενός η λέξη στην νεοελληνική γράφεται με ένα μ, και αφετέρου η καταγωγή του ονόματος είναι πιθανόν ξενική. 
Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν αν ένα όνομα που ξεκίνησε να γράφεται με ένα ορισμένο τρόπο, θα ήταν σκόπιμο να γραφεί με άλλον όταν έχουμε στοιχεία που να συνηγορούν προς αυτό και αν δικαιολογείται η απλοποίηση της γραφής στα ονόματα και ποιος το καθορίζει. 

Στο ίδιο τουίτερ η Ρεπούση φέρεται να έγραψε το ό,τι χωρίς κόμμα σε πρόταση που ήθελε κόμμα. Δεν αμφιβάλω ότι δεν είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση άγνοιας με μένα, που το γράφω πάντα χωρίς "," αλλά τελικά είναι ένα λάθος (σολικισμός νομίζω ότι λέγεται) που τείνει να γίνει αποδεκτό την γραφή μας, ή μένει κατακριτέο;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 27, 2013)

Για το πρώτο ερώτημά σου, μετέφερα τα σχόλια εδώ: καμένος ή καμμένος; 

Για το δεύτερο ερώτημά σου δεν ξέρω να σου πω, μήπως μπορείς να φέρεις εδώ το τουίτερ; Άσε, το βρήκα. Γράφει η Μαρία Ρεπούση στις 20 Σεπτεμβρίου:

Είδα τον Καμένο με ματωμένο πουκάμισο και σκέφθηκα ότι έπαθε ο καημένος **ότι* προέτρεπε για τον Πάχτα. Μπούμερανγκ είναι η βία. Επιστρεφόμενο.​
Το δεύτερο αυτό _ότι_ είναι αναφορικό και κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχε γράψει _ό,τι_. Το λάθος είναι συνηθισμένο αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται αποδεκτό - κάτσε να δούμε τι θα πουν και οι υπόλοιποι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2013)

Γιατί αποδεκτό; Αποδεκτά γίνονται τα πιο αθώα λάθη, εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα συνηθισμένο -για διάφορους λόγους- λάθος, που δεν μπορεί να καθιερωθεί γιατί χρειάζεται να γίνεται η διάκριση ανάμεσα στις δυο λέξεις. Στον προφορικό λόγο η διάκριση γίνεται δίνοντας έμφαση στον τόνο του ό,τι (με επιτονισμό).


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2013)

Το «ότι» στη θέση του «ό,τι» μπορεί να είναι σολοικισμός, δηλαδή συντακτικό λάθος, επειδή δεν σκέφτηκες την ώρα που το έγραφες τη θέση της λέξης στην πρόταση. Αλλά είναι μια από τις πιο συνηθισμένες περιπτώσεις που απλώς ξεχνάμε το κόμμα (την υποδιαστολή, για την ακρίβεια), όπως ξεχνάμε τον τόνο πάνω σε ένα ερωτηματικό _πώς_ ή γράφουμε _ποιο_ αντί για _πιο_ (περιγράφω δικά μου παραστρατήματα). Συμβαίνει πιο εύκολα από το να γράψεις _καμμένος _αντί για _καμένος _(όταν ξέρεις ποιο είναι το σωστό).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2013)

Και μην ξεχνάμε τον περιορισμό χαρακτήρων στο τουίτερ, που ίσως υποσυνείδητα οδηγεί τον γράφοντα να περικόβει ό,τι θα μπορούσε να περικόψει.


----------



## skam (Sep 27, 2013)

Ως προς το Καμμένος νομίζω διαβάζοντας και τις παραπομπές, ότι κάποιος έχει το δικαίωμα να διαλέγει την γραφή του ονόματός του κατά τα γούστα του, ανεξάρτητα αν ετυμολογικά είναι λάθος. Όμως οι άλλοι που δεν έχει τύχει να παρατηρούσουν αυτή την επιλογή του, δεν νομίζω οτι είναι λάθος αν χρησιμοποιήσουν την πλέον αποδεκτή γραφή της λέξης, που φαίνεται να συσχετίζεται με το όνομα.

Για το ό,τι (για να υπερασπιστώ και την ανορθογραφία μου), εκτός του ότι είναι ιδιαίτερα διαδεδομένη ανορθογραφία ώστε να υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να επικρατήσει μελλοντικά, σαν απλοποιημένος τρόπος γραφής, η διάκριση ανάμεσα στην λέξη "ότι" χωρίς "," είναι κατά κανόνα εύκολο να γίνει κατανοητή από το κείμενο. Για αυτούς τους λόγους είπα ότι ίσως να είναι κάτι που τείνει να γίνει αποδεκτό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2013)

Ας είμαστε σαφείς ωστόσο: Το να γράφεις το όνομα του αρχηγού των ΑΝΕΛ «Καμένος» είναι λάθος. Η ορθογραφία των κύριων ονομάτων είναι κι αυτή σημαντική. Στον κόσμο που γράφει στο διαδίκτυο θα το συγχωρέσεις, και αυτό και άλλα πολλά. Σε δημοσιογράφους είναι ασυγχώρητο. Είναι αναπόσπαστο μέρος της δουλειάς τους να τα ξέρουν αυτά.

Λάθος παραμένει και το να γράφεις «ότι» όταν εννοείς «ό,τι». Μέχρι να επικρατήσει το λάθος και να το δεχτούν και οι γραμματικές, θα παραμένει λάθος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2013)

Δεν είναι πάντα διακριτή από το συγκείμενο ή έννοια του _ότι_ ή _ό,τι_. Μερικές φορές είναι διακριτή αφού διαβάσεις όλην την πρόταση, πράγμα που το καθιστά προβληματικό. Συνήθως οι διφορούμενες λέξεις ή εκφράσεις σώζονται επειδή αυτόματα περιμένουμε να ακολουθήσει κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Αλλά τα δύο _ότι_ μοιράζονται πολλά συντακτικά σχήματα, τουλάχιστον μέχρι το σημείο που βρίσκεται η επίμαχη λέξη. Π.χ.:

Μου είπε ότι... θέλει παγωτό.
Μου είπε ό,τι... να 'ναι.

Το θέμα είναι να καταλάβεις το νόημα της λέξης κατά την ανάγνωση, όχι μετά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 27, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μου είπε ότι... θέλει παγωτό.
> Μου είπε ό,τι... να 'ναι.



Και ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, όπου μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί και παρανόηση:

Μου είπε ότι ήξερε.
Μου είπε ό,τι ήξερε.
​
Και διάφορα άλλα σχετικά. Ένας τρόπος να ξέρουμε τι πρέπει να βάλουμε κάθε φορά είναι να δούμε αν μπορεί το _*ότι*_ να αντικατασταθεί από το _*πως*_, όπως λέει ο Νίκελ στο νήμα "απ' ότι" ή "απ' ό,τι";:



nickel said:


> «...παρουσιάζεται μεγαλύτερη αιμορραγία από όση (_ή_ απ' όση) παρουσιαζόταν πριν την ασθένεια... "
> «...παρουσιάζεται μεγαλύτερη αιμορραγία από ό,τι (_ή_ απ' ό,τι) πριν την ασθένεια... "
> 
> Αυτό το *ό,τι* θέλει πάντα κόμμα. Το άλλο *ότι* (ο σύνδεσμος) μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από το *πως*.


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2013)

...
Αυτό το νήμα είναι _ό,τι πρέπει_ για να συμπληρώσουμε _ότι πρέπει_:

α. Να μη βάζουμε κενό μετά την υποδιαστολή του αναφορικού *ό,τι*:



daeman said:


> ...
> Τις προάλλες ένας επιμελητής μού διόρθωσε παντού το *ό,τι* σε *ό, τι,* γιατί χρειάζεται κενό, λέει ο αθεόφοβος, για να ξεχωρίζουν οι *δυο* λέξεις!
> ...



β. Παρότι το αναφορικό *ό,τι* — που μπορούμε να κρίνουμε αν είναι αναφορικό, αν θέλει δηλαδή την υποδιαστολή (_ό,τι_), εάν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από το *όσος *(_όση-όσο_ κλπ.) ή από το _*οτιδήποτε*_ χωρίς ν' αλλάξει το νόημα — τη θέλει την υποδιαστολή του, στο *οτιδήποτε* να ΜΗ βάζουμε υποδιαστολή ούτε να το χωρίζουμε σχιζολεκτικά στα εξ ων συνετέθη:



buccaneer said:


> ... Κι εγώ που ενοχλήθηκα από ένα απλό "οτι δήποτε" χτες (σε διαφημιστική αφίσα)! Συνειδητοποιώ ότι θα μπορούσε να ήταν πολύ χειρότερο: "ο τι δήποτε" ή και "ο τι δη ποτε".


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2016)

Μετά το "ό,τι" που πάρα πολλοί το γράφουν "ότι", έχουμε δει και το "οτιδήποτε" που μερικοί το γράφουν *ο,τιδήποτε. Ε, σήμερα είδα και αυτό στο ΦΒ: *ό,ποτε.


----------



## SBE (Apr 28, 2016)

Σίγουρα δεν είναι η σύγχρονη ορθογραφία του _Ω! Πότε;_


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 29, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Μετά το "ό,τι" που πάρα πολλοί το γράφουν "ότι", έχουμε δει και το "οτιδήποτε" που μερικοί το γράφουν *ο,τιδήποτε. Ε, σήμερα είδα και αυτό στο ΦΒ: *ό,ποτε.



Πρέπει ω,στόσο να παραδεχθούμε ότι είναι άκρως δημιουργικό. 
Αν το πήρανε πρέφα, σε λίγο θα το δούμε σε καμιά διαφήμιση.


----------

